# DSLR Sensors - A Guide



## Neil S.

*DSLR Sensors - A Guide*​ 

I put this guide together in the hopes that it will serve to answer many of the common questions that people have about DSLR Sensors.​ 

*Part I: **What is a DSLR Sensor exactly?*​ 

- The sensor basically just records the light coming through the lens, and converts it into electrical signals that the camera then processes into image data.

- The type that is used in modern DSLRs is the Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor or CMOS sensor.

- These sensors contain millions of individual sensor elements that combine to form a sensor array.

- A sensor has both a physical size, and a number of sensor elements that determine its Megapixel count.

- Wikipedia: &#8220;An Image Sensor is a device that converts an optical image to an electric signal. It is used mostly in digital cameras and other imaging devices. Early sensors were video camera tubes but a modern one is typically a charge-coupled device (CCD) or a complementary metal&#8211;oxide&#8211;semiconductor (CMOS) active-pixel sensor.&#8221;

This is a picture of the Canon EOS 5D mk II sensor:​ 





​ 
*Notes:* *A DSLR sensor is a precision surface that is very delicate, and great care needs to be taken not to damage it. *Never touch the surface of it with anything, unless you are cleaning it. *If you do decide to clean your sensor, I recommend doing research about the process first to ensure that you do not damage it.​ 

*Part II: Sensor S**izes*​ 

- There are 4 main sizes of sensors used in modern DSLRs are:* Full Frame*, *APS-C*, *APS-H*, and the *4/3 system*.

- Larger sensors usually provide superior image quality compared to smaller ones.

- The size determines the amount of light that can be recorded by the sensor, and this has an effect on the ability of the DSLR to produce low noise images.

- When using APS-C, APS-H, or 4/3 sized sensors there is a crop factor invloved that changes the field of view percieved by the sensor. This results in a longer equivelant focal length of the attached lens.

- For example the Canon EF 70-200mm 2.8L IS II lens on the Canon 7D body becomes a 112-320mm equivalent lens, because of the 1.6x crop factor used by Canon for their APS-C sensors.


*Full Frame:*

- The largest of the four common types.

- Some examples of cameras that use this size of sensor are the Nikon D3x, and Canon 5D mk II.

- Wikipedia: &#8220;A Full-Frame digital SLR is a digital single-lens reflex camera (DSLR) fitted with an image sensor that is the same size as a 35 mm (36×24 mm) film frame.&#8221;

- Full Frame sensors do not use a crop factor for lens focal length, and what you see is what you get with them.

*APS-C:*

- Some examples of cameras that use this size sensor are the, Canon 60D, Nikon D7000, Canon 7D, and the Nikon D300s.

- Wikipedia: &#8220;Advanced Photo System type-C (APS-C) is an image sensor format approximately equivalent in size to the Advanced Photo System "classic" size negatives. These negatives were 25.1 × 16.7 mm and had an aspect ratio 3:2.&#8221;

- Canon uses a crop factor of 1.6x, and Nikon uses a crop factor of 1.5x for their respective APS-C sensors that must be used to determine the focal length equivalent for the lens you are using. 

*APS-H:*

- APS-H sensors are larger than APS-C sensors, but smaller than Full Frame sensors.

- This size sensor is used in the Canon 1D line.

- Canon uses a crop factor of 1.3x for their APS-H size sensors.

*4/3:*

- Olympus digital SLR cameras use what's called a 4/3 system, and this describes both the sensor (it is neither a CCD nor a CMOS sensor) as well as the connection from camera to lens (called the lens mount).

- Olympus uses a crop factor of 2.0x for their 4/3 system that must be used to determine the focal length equivalent for the lens you are using. 

Here is a graphic showing the difference in physical size between a *Nikon D3x (Full Frame)* and a *Canon 7D (APS-C)* sensor: ​ 




​ 

*Part III: **Megapixels*​ 

- The number of single sensor elements that make up the sensor array (DSLR Sensor) determines it's Megapixel count.

- The more Megapixels that a sensor has, the higher the resolution of the digital image that the camera produces.

- Wikipedia: &#8220;Megapixel (MP or Mpx) is one million pixels, and is a term used not only for the number of pixels in an image, but also to express the number of image sensor elements of digital cameras or the number of display elements of digital displays.&#8221;

- More Megapixels does not necessarily make a DSLR better, but it does mean that it produces higher resolution images.

- Some benefits of higher resolution images are the ability to produce larger size prints, and crop the image down tighter while still maintaining usable image detail.

Here is an image showing the difference in image resolution between the *Nikon D3x* and the *Canon 30D*: ​ 




​ 
Note: The difference in resolution is most obvious when zooming in on the image, and the larger the resolution the farther you can "zoom in" while still having good detail.​ 
*Part IV: **Noise*​ 

- Image noise is the degradation of image quality as a result of an increased ISO sensitivity. 

- Increased ISO brings with it the ability to gather more light, but the result is increased image noise.

- Wikipedia: "Image noise is the random variation of brightness or color information in images produced by the sensor and circuitry of a scanner or digital camera. Image noise can also originate in film grain and in the unavoidable shot noise of an ideal photon detector."

- Full Frame sensors generally show less noise compared to smaller sensors, because of their ability to gather light more efficiently.

Here is an example of the difference in image quality of the *Canon 440D* based on the use of low and high ISO sensitivities (100 and 1600): ​ 
*ISO-100* 




​ 
*ISO-1600* 




​ 
*Note:* It is possible to apply noise reduction during post-processing in an attempt to retain more image detail.​


----------



## Neil S.

bump


----------



## Derrel

Canon has the 1.3x sensor size, and Olympus uses the small 2.0x sensor size. By convention, Canon's 1.3x is size is referred to as APS-H, while the smaller 2.0x size is called 4/3.


----------



## Neil S.

Derrel said:


> Canon has the 1.3x sensor size, and Olympus uses the small 2.0x sensor size. By convention, Canon's 1.3x is size is referred to as APS-H, while the smaller 2.0x size is called 4/3.


 
Ty Derrel...

I will update the guide with this info.


----------



## Neil S.

Anyone see any errors, or things that should be added?


----------



## edouble

I personally do not like the term "magnification factor". I think it is very misleading and is used improperly when comparing a full frame sensor with a smaller sensor. Unfortunately, the industry or most of it, has accepted the term "magnification factor". I would rather use "crop factor", which may or may not be the best way to describe the smaller window of view that smaller sensors give.


----------



## Neil S.

edouble said:


> I personally do not like the term "magnification factor". I think it is very misleading and is used improperly when comparing a full frame sensor with a smaller sensor. Unfortunately, the industry or most of it, has accepted the term "magnification factor". I would rather use "crop factor", which may or may not be the best way to describe the smaller window of view that smaller sensors give.


 
I looked it up and you are correct.

Wikipedia: "In digital photography, a *crop factor* is related to the ratio of the dimensions of a camera's imaging area compared to a reference format; most often, this term is applied to digital cameras, relative to 35 mm film format as a reference. In the case of digital cameras, the imaging device would be a digital sensor."

I will update it.

Ty for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## loveDSLR

This is neat.


----------



## Gaerek

> - When using APS-C, APS-H, or 4/3 sized sensors there is a crop factor (or focal length multiplier) that needs to be applied to the focal length of the attached lens.
> 
> - For example the Canon EF 70-200mm 2.8L IS II lens on the Canon 7D body becomes a 112-320mm equivalent lens, because of the 1.6x crop factor used by Canon for their APS-C sensors.


 
Just a comment on this. I'm not sure it should say a crop factor needs to be applied. A 50mm lens is a 50mm lens, regardless of the sensor size. We use 35mm as the standard sensor size, but it's still fairly arbitrary. I understand what you're saying here, but it might be a good idea to make is a bit clearer that the crop factor only changes the field of view percieved by the sensor, it doesn't actually change the focal length of the lens.


----------



## Neil S.

Gaerek said:


> - When using APS-C, APS-H, or 4/3 sized sensors there is a crop factor (or focal length multiplier) that needs to be applied to the focal length of the attached lens.
> 
> - For example the Canon EF 70-200mm 2.8L IS II lens on the Canon 7D body becomes a 112-320mm equivalent lens, because of the 1.6x crop factor used by Canon for their APS-C sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a comment on this. I'm not sure it should say a crop factor needs to be applied. A 50mm lens is a 50mm lens, regardless of the sensor size. We use 35mm as the standard sensor size, but it's still fairly arbitrary. I understand what you're saying here, but it might be a good idea to make is a bit clearer that the crop factor only changes the field of view percieved by the sensor, it doesn't actually change the focal length of the lens.
Click to expand...

 
Ty for this, and I will do some research and likely update it. :thumbup:


----------



## vansnxtweek

This is some good info.  I won't have to look so far now for information about sensor's for sure!  I have been trying hard to learn exactly what are the benefits of a full frame sensor.


----------



## Infidel

Neil S. said:


> Anyone see any errors, or things that should be added?



Quite a project you've taken on! Thanks for taking the initiative. I think the comments thus far are spot-on....this thread could be a useful resource to clear up some common misconceptions about how sensor technology contributes to image quality. 

If you're up to it, you could add a section on sensor size and depth of field and perhaps a section on pixel density and resolving power.


----------



## Neil S.

Infidel said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see any errors, or things that should be added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a project you've taken on! Thanks for taking the initiative. I think the comments thus far are spot-on....this thread could be a useful resource to clear up some common misconceptions about how sensor technology contributes to image quality.
> 
> If you're up to it, you could add a section on sensor size and depth of field and perhaps a section on pixel density and resolving power.
Click to expand...

 
Ya I think that would be a great idea. TY.

We have actually been discussing this in length here recently. Derrel had some great insights that I could incorporate.

Lately I have been so tired. I work a full time job, have a 1 yr old son, and and am taking college classes. Just need to find some time to sit down and work on it more.

- Neil


----------



## Bahnyen

Hi Neil S, Your information is very useful. I'd like to know more about white balance, I feel that Olympus is very difficult to control the white balance. In the same condition cannon and nikon are more white than olympus. Olympus is a little more green than the others when we take picture under fluorescent light.


----------



## timzo

thanks for the info much appreciated


----------



## amjain10

Thanks. Would the size of sensor also affect the fastest shutter speed thats allowed in Program mode. I just bought Panasonic G1 but I am restricted to shutter speeds of 1/10 in indoor settings(without flash). Would buying a camera with APS sensor(T2i) help in such a case?


----------



## Josh66

Neil S. said:


> Anyone see any errors, or things that should be added?


Haven't had a chance to read the whole thread yet, so sorry if someone else already mentioned this:


Neil S. said:


> - Full Frame sensors do not use a crop factor for lens focal length, and *what you see is what you get with them*.



Since you are looking through the lens on an SLR, what you see is always what you get.  Doesn't matter if it's full frame or crop sensor.

Granted, you usually have to step up to full frame to get a 100% viewfinder - but that doesn't have anything to do with the sensor.

...Might want to edit that last part out, just to avoid confusion.  Or clarify what you mean if you think it should stay in.


----------



## Josh66

amjain10 said:


> Thanks. Would the size of sensor also affect the fastest shutter speed thats allowed in Program mode. I just bought Panasonic G1 but I am restricted to shutter speeds of 1/10 in indoor settings(without flash). Would buying a camera with APS sensor(T2i) help in such a case?


No.

Switch to Manual mode and you can use any shutter speed between 1/4000th of a second and 60 seconds (neat - usually 30 seconds is the most you can do without Bulb...).  Longer with bulb.

Either that or use shutter priority.


----------



## Denjel

This is good


----------



## RBS

cool info :thumbup:


----------



## murphymuttoo

Thanks this helped me understand the ISO Setting :thumbup:


----------



## olearris

This has been a very informative thread. I have learned some new things thanks =]


----------



## _james

thanks for this


----------



## tesas

oh yeah!!!!! thanks so much for the info!!!!!


----------



## tesas

the topics here are so cool!!!! i just love this site!!! ayt?!


----------



## Tony9006

Thanks, very informative!


----------



## jands

This is purely out of curiousity... since a smaller sensor has a crop factor, is detail lost compared to it's full sensor focal length?

For example, let's say two cameras are made by the same company and are exactly identifical, with the exception of the sensor.  One is full frame, the other APS-C.  Both have the same lens (70-200mm) and we are taking a picture of the same thing, at the same time.  The crop body is at it's lowest focal length, 70mm, or actually 112mm because of the crop.  And the full frame camera is adjusted to 112mm.  Both focal lengths are equal, correct?  Will the photo look the same in both cameras, or will one be sharper then the other?

I know... odd question.  Hopefully someone will humor me.


----------



## DivaKaye09

Thanks! This is really helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## tomhawkins

This is a great info of yours,Niel.  I haven't seen as informative like you posted. Good Luck pal!


----------



## Josh66

jands said:


> This is purely out of curiousity... since a smaller sensor has a crop factor, is detail lost compared to it's full sensor focal length?
> 
> For example, let's say two cameras are made by the same company and are exactly identifical, with the exception of the sensor.  One is full frame, the other APS-C.  Both have the same lens (70-200mm) and we are taking a picture of the same thing, at the same time.  The crop body is at it's lowest focal length, 70mm, or actually 112mm because of the crop.  And the full frame camera is adjusted to 112mm.  Both focal lengths are equal, correct?  Will the photo look the same in both cameras, or will one be sharper then the other?
> 
> I know... odd question.  Hopefully someone will humor me.



The full frame sensor would most likely look better.

Note that the focal length of the lens does not actually change because of the sensor - only the field of view changes.

If you took a picture with the crop sensor, then zoomed in on the full frame camera to get the same field of view you had with the crop sensor - the full frame one will be sharper/higher resolution/more detail/etc...  There's just more information there to work with - simple as that.


----------



## madbalsam

This may be out of topic but I am actually curious about the flash lights that I need to use with my DSLR. I do not know which types of lights to use or whether to use lights at all (especially for outdoor shoots). Also, I am curious about sufficient lighting within the house.


----------



## geraldsoh

great stuffs....cant wait for your next post! i do have problems when it come to night shots as i dont have a flashgun. thus, high iso = noise!!!


----------



## jasonkip

It seems to me that full frame is the way to go.  It'll be my next significant purchase.  I'm looking forward to getting more out of my wide-angle lenses the most, I think.


----------



## Retocuher

Highly informative thread.Huge thanks Neil.


----------



## Crollo

A crop sensor _does not_ change the focal length of the lens. it merely magnifies the FOV.


----------



## AngieQ

Thanks for taking the time to write this, very helpful!


----------



## The_Duke

good to know, thanks!


----------



## bratkinson

I strongly protest the incorrect statement that mounting a lens on a crop-sensor body changes the focal length. This is 100% FALSE!! A lens does not "magically" transform into some kind of zoom such as a 100mm lens becoming a 160mm on a crop body. I also strongly disagree with the phrase 'added reach' referring to mounting a lens on a crop body, for the same reason.

Mounting a lens on a crop sensor body effectively puts "horse blinders" on the lens, limiting the angle of view of what the camera 'sees'. Effectively, the 'peripheral vision' of the lens is reduced. That is =ALL= that happens! While the image produced by the lens is UNCHANGED, regardless of what body it is mounted on, the smaller sensor size in crop bodies only 'sees' the inner portion of the image. The rest of the image falls on the black plastic/metal backside of the camera.


----------



## jamesshook2001

Great job and incredibly helpful!


----------



## belial

bratkinson said:
			
		

> I strongly protest the incorrect statement that mounting a lens on a crop-sensor body changes the focal length. This is 100% FALSE!! A lens does not "magically" transform into some kind of zoom such as a 100mm lens becoming a 160mm on a crop body. I also strongly disagree with the phrase 'added reach' referring to mounting a lens on a crop body, for the same reason.
> 
> Mounting a lens on a crop sensor body effectively puts "horse blinders" on the lens, limiting the angle of view of what the camera 'sees'


this isn't totally correct either and this statement gives a whole list of its own misconceptions. At the extreme ive seen a aps-c user concerned he only has part of a camera like somehow 135 format was the end all of photography. Smaller formats give a smaller field of view so in that respect a 50mm would behave like a 85mm. But you're correct the other properties of the lens do not change including its actual focal length. Another thing to consider is if you use a lens made for a smaller sensor theres virtually no fall off as compared to a lens made for 135 format on the respective sensor.


----------



## CanonJim

belial said:


> ...in that respect a 50mm would behave like a 85mm.


I have to respectfully disagree - a 50mm lens mounted on a crop-sensor body is still a 50mm lens. The distance between whatever lens elements and camera body parts are used to measure the focal length is 50mm, not 85mm and not anything else.  It does not "behave" like an 85mm lens.  What it DOES do, is give you the FIELD OF VIEW that an 85mm lens would give you on a NON-CROPPED sensor. Field of View is not the same as focal length.  BRAtkinson's post is entirely accurate.

All this confusion is mainly the manufacturer's fault for not explaining it correctly and clearly in the first place, and making you think that if you buy a crop sensor camera and put a 100mm lens on it, you get a 160mm telephoto instead. Pure marketing BS.

If I take my 100mm EF Canon lens, mount it on my crop sensor 50D,  and take a shot, and then mount my 18-135mm EF-*S* lens and move the zoom to 100mm and take a shot BOTH SHOTS LOOK EXACTLY ALIKE in terms of their Field of View. The EF-S "crop sensor" lens does not make 100mm look like 160mm.   Just look at these two test images which I just took a moment ago. BOTH have exactly the same field of view. 

Now, that said, if I take my 100mm EF Lens, and mount it on a 5D, it would have a wider field of view, because of the relationship of the larger sensor to the lens elements. And if I could magically mount my EF-S lens to the 5D, which I can't, and moved the zoom to 100mm ON THAT LENS, it would look as though I had mounted a 160mm lens on my 5D, because of the geometry of the lens elements and 5D sensor size with that particular combination.

The terms "magnification" and "crop factor" should never appear in the same sentence together.


----------



## Goldcoin79

Can some one explain the relationship between sensor size and megapixels on the sensor?  If I had a camera with a full frame sensor which was 14 mps and a camera that had a 4/3 sensor and was 14 mps is it just the fact that the full frame sensor receives more light therefore more info that the picture would be better or is there more to it?

My canon sx30 is has a sensor that is smaller than a 4/3 sensor and it can only go as high as f8 (or smallest apeture setting however you want to put it) would the sensor being smaller be why I can't select a higher f number and if so can you explain?


----------



## CanonJim

Goldcoin79 said:


> Can some one explain the relationship between sensor size and megapixels on the sensor?


From what I understand, the big thing here is that on a "full-frame" sensor, the individual pixel elements are both, or at least CAN BE, larger in physical size, and spaced farther apart. This gives a 'cleaner' electrical charge, and reduces cross-pixel noise. Obviously, a 35mm sensor would not be as 'crammed full' as one only 20 or 24mm in dimension, if they both offer the same number of pixels.  

I am not sure if there's an absolute relationship between sensor size and the widest aperture available on a lens on a P&S or bridge camera. I would suspect that's more a question of cost.  The f/ number is a ratio of aperture opening to sensor plane or something like that, so conceivably it could be f/1 or f/100, with no regard for the size of the sensor itself.  But I welcome a more knowledgeable answer if there is one.


----------



## Goldcoin79

I understand all about apeture and f numbers but my sensor is a 1/2.3 size and you cannot increase f number higher than f8. I have had a similar discussion on here about this and the best answer I got was because of diffraction if the apeture was made smaller it would cause the image to not look as sharp because a sensor this small needs needs to increase the image size to display it, I don't fully understand what is meant by increaseing image size to display it because if this is the case doesn't every sensor size have to increase image size to display it.

Maybe some one can make this clearer for me.


----------



## JonathanElvester

very nice!


----------



## PiscesMoon

Thank you Neil!  Pretty informative and well written.


----------



## PremOutshine

Neil S. said:


> *DSLR Sensors - A Guide*​
> 
> I put this guide together in the hopes that it will serve to answer many of the common questions that people have about DSLR Sensors.​
> 
> *Part I: **What is a DSLR Sensor exactly?*​
> 
> - The sensor basically just records the light coming through the lens, and converts it into electrical signals that the camera then processes into image data.
> 
> - The type that is used in modern DSLRs is the Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor or CMOS sensor.
> 
> - These sensors contain millions of individual sensor elements that combine to form a sensor array.
> 
> - A sensor has both a physical size, and a number of sensor elements that determine its Megapixel count.
> 
> - Wikipedia: An Image Sensor is a device that converts an optical image to an electric signal. It is used mostly in digital cameras and other imaging devices. Early sensors were video camera tubes but a modern one is typically a charge-coupled device (CCD) or a complementary metaloxidesemiconductor (CMOS) active-pixel sensor.
> 
> This is a picture of the Canon EOS 5D mk II sensor:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Notes:* *A DSLR sensor is a precision surface that is very delicate, and great care needs to be taken not to damage it. *Never touch the surface of it with anything, unless you are cleaning it. *If you do decide to clean your sensor, I recommend doing research about the process first to ensure that you do not damage it.​
> 
> *Part II: Sensor S**izes*​
> 
> - There are 4 main sizes of sensors used in modern DSLRs are:* Full Frame*, *APS-C*, *APS-H*, and the *4/3 system*.
> 
> - Larger sensors usually provide superior image quality compared to smaller ones.
> 
> - The size determines the amount of light that can be recorded by the sensor, and this has an effect on the ability of the DSLR to produce low noise images.
> 
> - When using APS-C, APS-H, or 4/3 sized sensors there is a crop factor invloved that changes the field of view percieved by the sensor. This results in a longer equivelant focal length of the attached lens.
> 
> - For example the Canon EF 70-200mm 2.8L IS II lens on the Canon 7D body becomes a 112-320mm equivalent lens, because of the 1.6x crop factor used by Canon for their APS-C sensors.
> 
> 
> *Full Frame:*
> 
> - The largest of the four common types.
> 
> - Some examples of cameras that use this size of sensor are the Nikon D3x, and Canon 5D mk II.
> 
> - Wikipedia: A Full-Frame digital SLR is a digital single-lens reflex camera (DSLR) fitted with an image sensor that is the same size as a 35 mm (36×24 mm) film frame.
> 
> - Full Frame sensors do not use a crop factor for lens focal length, and what you see is what you get with them.
> 
> *APS-C:*
> 
> - Some examples of cameras that use this size sensor are the, Canon 60D, Nikon D7000, Canon 7D, and the Nikon D300s.
> 
> - Wikipedia: Advanced Photo System type-C (APS-C) is an image sensor format approximately equivalent in size to the Advanced Photo System "classic" size negatives. These negatives were 25.1 × 16.7 mm and had an aspect ratio 3:2.
> 
> - Canon uses a crop factor of 1.6x, and Nikon uses a crop factor of 1.5x for their respective APS-C sensors that must be used to determine the focal length equivalent for the lens you are using.
> 
> *APS-H:*
> 
> - APS-H sensors are larger than APS-C sensors, but smaller than Full Frame sensors.
> 
> - This size sensor is used in the Canon 1D line.
> 
> - Canon uses a crop factor of 1.3x for their APS-H size sensors.
> 
> *4/3:*
> 
> - Olympus digital SLR cameras use what's called a 4/3 system, and this describes both the sensor (it is neither a CCD nor a CMOS sensor) as well as the connection from camera to lens (called the lens mount).
> 
> - Olympus uses a crop factor of 2.0x for their 4/3 system that must be used to determine the focal length equivalent for the lens you are using.
> 
> Here is a graphic showing the difference in physical size between a *Nikon D3x (Full Frame)* and a *Canon 7D (APS-C)* sensor: ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *Part III: **Megapixels*​
> 
> - The number of single sensor elements that make up the sensor array (DSLR Sensor) determines it's Megapixel count.
> 
> - The more Megapixels that a sensor has, the higher the resolution of the digital image that the camera produces.
> 
> - Wikipedia: Megapixel (MP or Mpx) is one million pixels, and is a term used not only for the number of pixels in an image, but also to express the number of image sensor elements of digital cameras or the number of display elements of digital displays.
> 
> - More Megapixels does not necessarily make a DSLR better, but it does mean that it produces higher resolution images.
> 
> - Some benefits of higher resolution images are the ability to produce larger size prints, and crop the image down tighter while still maintaining usable image detail.
> 
> Here is an image showing the difference in image resolution between the *Nikon D3x* and the *Canon 30D*: ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Note: The difference in resolution is most obvious when zooming in on the image, and the larger the resolution the farther you can "zoom in" while still having good detail.​
> *Part IV: **Noise*​
> 
> - Image noise is the degradation of image quality as a result of an increased ISO sensitivity.
> 
> - Increased ISO brings with it the ability to gather more light, but the result is increased image noise.
> 
> - Wikipedia: "Image noise is the random variation of brightness or color information in images produced by the sensor and circuitry of a scanner or digital camera. Image noise can also originate in film grain and in the unavoidable shot noise of an ideal photon detector."
> 
> - Full Frame sensors generally show less noise compared to smaller sensors, because of their ability to gather light more efficiently.
> 
> Here is an example of the difference in image quality of the *Canon 440D* based on the use of low and high ISO sensitivities (100 and 1600): ​
> *ISO-100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *ISO-1600*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Note:* It is possible to apply noise reduction during post-processing in an attempt to retain more image detail.​



As am a noob camera user. I really liked the way represented here. Hope this will help me to know lots about the DSLR cameras. 
Thank you.


----------



## Elsotanocol

Wow! thanks for the tips.


----------



## sudomark3

CCD (charged-coupled device)
CCD is currently the most common type of digital SLR sensor. Almost every dSLR manufacturer offers at least one CCD-based model. The advantage of this lens is traditionally, the highest image quality, pixel for pixel. Current sensors include innovative chip architectures designed to enhance dynamic range or speed. but it's most expensive. most power-hungry.


----------



## rexbobcat

sudomark3 said:


> CCD (charged-coupled device)
> CCD is currently the most common type of digital SLR sensor. Almost every dSLR manufacturer offers at least one CCD-based model. The advantage of this lens is traditionally, the highest image quality, pixel for pixel. Current sensors include innovative chip architectures designed to enhance dynamic range or speed. but it's most expensive. most power-hungry.



This statement is false.


----------



## KmH

Yep. As far as I know, all current Nikon and Canon DSLR cameras use CMOS image sensors.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

Something to consider is that when you clean your sensor, what you are really cleaning is one of the filters that are fitted onto the sensor itself.  I know because I read it....must be true.


----------



## Solarflare

Neil S. said:


> *Note:* It is possible to apply noise reduction during post-processing in an attempt to retain more image detail.​


 Well that part is actually wrong. Noise reduction will NEVER EVER add more detail. Quite on the contrary noise reduction ALWAYS reduces the details, because any noise algorithm cannot know what the original signal and what the noise is, and will thus end up removing details as well as noise.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

and SONY (originally a creation of 'Standard Oil of New York') makes them all.


----------



## Murray Frost

Very Cool! Glad to see people helping others!


----------



## greybeard

With these newer Sony sensors, you would have to boost ISO to 6400 or higher to equal the noise in the picture taken at ISO 1600 with the older sensors.


----------



## Semifusa

Excellent information, thank you. In fact among my group of friends this is an always very controversial issue: sensor size, MegaPixels and image quality. This will help a lot in future discussions on the subject.


----------



## KmH

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> and SONY (originally a creation of 'Standard Oil of New York') . . .


Where did you see/hear that?

Sony - Wikipedia


> Sony began in the wake of World War II. In 1946, Masaru Ibuka started an electronics shop in a department store building in Tokyo.
> The company had $530 in capital and a total of eight employees. In the following year he was joined by his colleague, Akio Morita, and they founded a company called _Tokyo Tsushin Kogyo_ (Tokyo Telecommunications Engineering Corporation). The company built Japan's first tape recorder, called the Type-G. In 1958 the company changed its name to "Sony".


----------



## table1349

KmH said:


> Drive-By-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> and SONY (originally a creation of 'Standard Oil of New York') . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see/hear that?
> 
> Sony - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Sony began in the wake of World War II. In 1946, Masaru Ibuka started an electronics shop in a department store building in Tokyo.
> The company had $530 in capital and a total of eight employees. In the following year he was joined by his colleague, Akio Morita, and they founded a company called _Tokyo Tsushin Kogyo_ (Tokyo Telecommunications Engineering Corporation). The company built Japan's first tape recorder, called the Type-G. In 1958 the company changed its name to "Sony".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


On the internet.  Didn't you know he is a French Model?


----------



## greybeard

jands said:


> This is purely out of curiousity... since a smaller sensor has a crop factor, is detail lost compared to it's full sensor focal length?
> 
> For example, let's say two cameras are made by the same company and are exactly identifical, with the exception of the sensor.  One is full frame, the other APS-C.  Both have the same lens (70-200mm) and we are taking a picture of the same thing, at the same time.  The crop body is at it's lowest focal length, 70mm, or actually 112mm because of the crop.  And the full frame camera is adjusted to 112mm.  Both focal lengths are equal, correct?  Will the photo look the same in both cameras, or will one be sharper then the other?
> 
> I know... odd question.  Hopefully someone will humor me.


I get what you are asking and how you are thinking.  You are just getting focal length confused with the angle of view.  I once had a 4x5 view camera that had a 75mm ultra wide angle Zeiss Biogon.  It had the same angle of view on 4x5 as a 20mm wide angle has on a full frame dSLR.

Anyway,  say we are comparing a Nikon D750 FF 24mp with a Nikon D7100 APS-C which is also 24mp.  They are both using the same 70-200 with the D7100 at 70mm and the D750 at 112mm.  At ISO 100 you would be very hard put to see any difference even though the lenses resolution would be cut from 16mp with the D750 to 11mp with the D7100.  However, as you increase the ISO the D750 would start to show a clear advantage as FF dSLR's have 1 to 2 stop advantage of lower noise at high ISO.

Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G IF-ED mounted on Nikon D750 : Tests and Reviews  | DxOMark

Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G IF-ED mounted on Nikon D7100 : Tests and Reviews  | DxOMark


----------



## k5MOW

Great thread thanks for the information.


----------



## rosh4u

Good initiative and help that you have mentioned the things in perfect way and the other corrections too. Thanks!


----------

